# Galveston / Freeport looking for offshore



## AceArcher (Feb 8, 2012)

Am in Galveston till Sunday, was booked for a charter but that got cancelled due to engine going out on boat. Looking to hop on with someone on either thursday afternoon, fri, or sat , targeting Aj’s, vermillion, grouper or anything offshore. 

I’m experienced, Have all my own gear, and happy to share lures that I hand make. Also happy to pay for my share of fuel and expenses.


----------

